# Alberta-pnp or fsw?



## peppafanz (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello

Sorry if this has been asked toooo much...but

Alberta...PNP or FSW

Hubby is an electrician & has a provisional job offer (awaiting it in writing!) having read the info on temp work permit, we are thinking more long term...

After much toing & froing we had decided to concentrate on Alberta anyway..
but we are looking at this as a once in a lifetime move...!

If we apply under the PNP route, would I be allowed to work if need be?

Obviously the employer wants him asap, so which option might(!) be quickest?

Also getting his qualificaton's accessed...as a self employed person he has no previous employer...how can he prove hours worked?
He has regular customers who would willingly write a reference, but is that accepted? 




Thankyou


----------

